# Hunting buddy!!



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Post pic of your hunting buddy/duck dog!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is my boy Jack, 2 years ago.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

This is Ditto, year one for hunting. Fingers crossed...no matter what we're going to have some fun


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is mine. Only makes this face when I ask him to go into the really thick stuff.










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alipinski397 (Sep 17, 2008)

Her name is Dash -This was at 6 months, she's 11 months now.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

This picture is a few yrs old. 










Last yr pic. and His last yr for hunting.


----------



## TheWrench (Jan 29, 2009)

My boy Thunder! Last season


----------



## kenny ball (Sep 16, 2011)

This is my hunting buddy

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kenny ball (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is another picture with a Drake Buffy 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kenny ball (Sep 16, 2011)

And this is izzie

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

This is Gauge.



"StinkFinger"


----------



## greenheadsmacker (Aug 14, 2008)

These are my 2 hunting buddies. My son Jared and our dog "Marsha" the marsh dog. Jared named her when I brought her home from the breeder. That was 8 yrs and almost 1000 retrieves ago.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Training in progress. Bree at 11 months


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

Heres my buddy be two years on Oct. 16


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

The wife and the dog, whinney

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

This is nanook. He's 5 months now.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Capt.STU said:


> Post pic of your hunting buddy/duck dog!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


This was koda at 7 wks and the other is him at 2 yrs


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Getting Koda use to his stand!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Cool pics guys!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

My most dependable hunting partners!


----------



## 3shotmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is my new hunting buddy. 13 weeks old. His name is Teal. He is a fetching machine already


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

This is Butch.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Magnum

























Jac. long gone but not forgot!


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

This was Moose around 9mo old last year


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tried posting this from my phone earlier....no go.....but here she is...I call her the lunch lady!


----------



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

Come on fullbody let's see your dog 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine

Brown one in middle, pic from last yr only one on my phone


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

the big girl lovin


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## silverhawk (Feb 25, 2012)

My Hunting buddys


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

jonesy16 said:


> Tried posting this from my phone earlier....no go.....but here she is...I call her the lunch lady!


lol...I love pugs..Just looking at them cracks me up..


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Great photos really enjoy seeing the hound photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SteelDealer316 (Jun 4, 2012)

My new partner Mackinaw with our first limit together last year.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

all 3 of my hunting buddies. i think ones peeing off the side of the boat.LOL!!!


----------



## BowHunter222 (Oct 9, 2008)

Gauge and his first goose retrieve!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## doug1810 (May 29, 2008)




----------



## doug1810 (May 29, 2008)




----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

taysteeed said:


> :lol:


What a retriever!!!! Good boy :evilsmile


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Swamp Boss said:


> View attachment 22993


Is this the white rabbit from Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Blood thirsty beast!


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah it's him. I didn't think anyone would recognize him with the camo hat on!


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

see avatar


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

My pup, opening of goose.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

HR Duckdawg's Jingo Jango's Finale "Strider". 
I'm lucky that I can take my dog to work most of the time. He's been cheering up old folks in the nursing homes since he was a little pup.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

chemo13 said:


> HR Duckdawg's Jingo Jango's Finale "Strider".
> I'm lucky that I can take my dog to work most of the time. He's been cheering up old folks in the nursing homes since he was a little pup.


 
Now thats priceless.


----------



## duckman2122 (Aug 23, 2012)

This is tank.


----------



## greenheadsmacker (Aug 14, 2008)

Just finishing packing for the 5 days at duck camp. I think the only one that gets more excited when the camo comes out of the hunting room is the dog. She's been whining for 2 hours and following me everywhere I go. It's funny how well they associate the camo with good times.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's mine, her name is Brooke, and she's almost 9 weeks old. I've got her chasing wings and paint rollers through the yard right now, and she's kicking the cat's a** all through the house as I type this :lol:... Can't wait until next season!!!


----------

